
Machines Beat Humans on a Reading Test. But Do They Understand? - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/machines-beat-humans-on-a-reading-test-but-do-they-understand-20191017/
======
TheEndless
are computers any smarter or are they just good test takers

